# Standard Poodles



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

We have Standard Poodle pups ready for their new forever homes now! Tails docked, dew claws removed, current on worming and have had their fist puppy vaccination. Mom’s have pushed them away and they are eating and drinking great on their own.
AKC Phantom’s $2000
AKC all others $1500
Non-AKC $800
Located in Dayton TX
Call/TXT 936-three4six-2eight6five














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cute puppies


----------

